# Buying a TV: Brands to avoid?



## Vroom (May 13, 2006)

I am thinking of purchasing a TV for home use in the near-future. I don't have any plans for home theater setups, and am looking at several LCD models, the largest of which is 24". As price is an issue, I'm not sure which are good buys and which are going to be a big waste of cash. Are there any brands to recommend? I've been looking around on Newegg, but I haven't really been satisfied with what they have to offer. There are a few models at the local Target and Office Depot that I have been impressed with, but I still need to do a little more research into them.

Also, is there anything I should be looking out for, feature-wise? I don't know what the difference between 720p and 1080p is, but like I said, I'm not going for a big setup. I just want a small TV that I can plug my Wii and/or Gamecube into. I've also been looking into an Xbox 360; would that require a different set of video inputs? Thanks.


----------



## waqyum (Aug 25, 2009)

1080 p is full HD with a screen resolution of 1920x1080 whereas 720p has maximum resolution of 1280x720 pixels.IMO you should go for Full HD.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, when I shop I avoid Sony.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

For a ~24" set, you're only looking at spending $200-$300. Quality at that price and that small of a screen is probably about the same across brands.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Skip anything with Polaroid name on it. Been waiting for well over two years for parts to repair a sound problem on 32" LCD HDTV. I'm about to think they don't care.


----------

